# Two buns



## Daenerys (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok so if anyone is willing to take my two bunnies (and by that I mean come pick them up in Raleigh, NC) in August or later, please let me know. Otherwise they will be sold on CL. See my blog for pictures, etc. Please let me know ASAP if you will be willing to take them.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 27, 2010)

May I ask why you are not keeping them, or better still why did you get them in the first place. Just wondering

Susan:?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 27, 2010)

Curious as well, same as Susan posted. I shall look on your blog.


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 27, 2010)

Spare me, just tell me if you want them or not.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 27, 2010)

Please consider these options before CraigsList - even if it means you have to pay out a bit of money to get your animals to a SAFE place.

Birds Nest Rabbit Rescue

Rabbit Rescue Me = perhaps they can help you find a no kill shelter

Another list of animal rescues

The one good things about rescues (good ones) is that they will spay/neuter the rabbits before they go to a home so they will have a better chance of getting a home with a responsible owner who will stay committed to them (even if only due to better litter habits).


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry, none are close enough to me to be able to get them there. Ideally I want them to be rehomed before I go to New York. I wont be going back to Raleigh for another month still, and I have found someone who would be willing to buy my bunnies if nobody else takes them before the end of the week.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 27, 2010)

Edited by moderator

I don't know why I read this section because it infuriates me the way people think rabbits are throw away animals. Maybe you should read up next time you decide you want a new animal.

Susan


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, really, just because I want to give my buns a home where they will be more valued as a pet and not a chore means I should not be a pet owner? Honestly that is a bit ridiculous. I posted this thread here because someone thought I should try and find a home for them with people on the RO forum. I posted here because yes, I agree that they will more likely find a better home with someone on here than with someone on CL. But you are also right that I apparently didn't do enough research before getting my buns. But I was reading about rabbits that weren't unfixed is why I also didn't realize how messy and smelly they can get. I bet it doesn't help that they are both males (Genevieve was sold to me as a female). I do not think they are "throw away animals". Honestly if I tried to re-home without a fee on CL they would probably end up as snake food. Hell, my finace actually did suggest we just feed them to our boa constrictor but I yelled at him for even thinking such a horrible thought. I would never knowingly put my rabbits into a home where they would be treated like throw aways.

The rabbits do not take priority over my snakes. I am seriously into snakes as a hobby. I am breeding my snakes, looking to produce more lavender stripes, quite possibly some hypo lavender stripes, which are fairly new morphs in the corn snake world. I just do not have the time for creatures that are high maintenance pets while also trying to handle the several dozen corn snake hatchlings that I will have in early August.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 28, 2010)

Messages may be disappearing or changing because I am editing this thread as quickly as possible to remove things that are not appropriate - for instance:

- other instances where we've had rehoming threads for various reasons

- mentioning other animals (this thread is about these two animals) 

etc.


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 28, 2010)

Fine, want to debate it take it to my blog.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 28, 2010)

A reminder to our members....about this.

Many of us will have strong feelings about this subject - HOWEVER - the point of this thread is not for a place to vent our frustration - share about other rehoming situations that RO has allowed in the past - or attack this member.

The POINT of this thread is to find a home for these rabbits now that the decision has been made.

*I ask that ALL POSTS now be kept to that topic until Pipp or another moderator comes in here and takes over.*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 28, 2010)

Peg this is the exact reason I don't come onto RO much any more. I knew someone would take my OPINION off here.

Like I said on my own thread RO is NOT what it use to be. I honestly can't deal with this nonsense anymore.

Susan

Go ahead delete this to


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 28, 2010)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Peg this is the exact reason I don't come onto RO much any more. I knew someone would take my OPINION off here.
> 
> Like I said on my own thread RO is NOT what it use to be. I honestly can't deal with this nonsense anymore.
> 
> ...


The only places we really try to moderate for opinion are in the rescue area (where decisions have already been made) and in the rabbitry area where people are making a choice no matter what we think. 

In those cases - we try to moderate the threads to be educational and stick to the topic at hand.

Like everything else in life - RO is also growing and changing - policies become more formed - people come and go - etc. I'm sure anyone who has been here longer than month will tell you that RO isn't today what it was a month ago - simply because we are continually trying to change to better meet the needs of our members and educate them.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 28, 2010)

The purpose of this forum is foremost to help any and all rabbits that we possibly can. 

If a person decides that they do not wish to own their rabbits anymore we may try to help them rethink that and/or try to find them assistance in some way. 

Once we realize that the person has firmly made the decision then we need to move on to the issues of where the rabbits are going. 

Getting into conflicts with the owner doesn't help the rabbits get a new home.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 28, 2010)

Alright.. I read this thread, and the blog..I took in all sides of the debate.

But it came to one blaringly obvious fact..

In all of it, this is what I basically read:

Blah Blah Blah, Me Me Me,Blah Blah Blah, My Needs My Needs My Needs, Blah Blah Blah, I want I want I want. Blah Blah Blah.

All I read is selfishness, and aside from that, I think the biggest thing that irks people, is your sanctimonious holier than thou attitude.

Had you come in here and said "It saddens me to have to do this..but I need to find a home for my buns, and I am charging a $50 per bunny adoption fee, to insure they go to someone who really wants them." it would have gone much better.

You didn't have to go into all the other stuff, about how you ought not have to do this, and you shouldn't have to do that because of the bunnies. Initially when you posted this thread,Sooska simply inquired as to why you wanted to rehome them, in a very polite genteel manner. You respond with a very disrespectful "Spare me, do you want them or not?"

How utterly rude and disrespectful!!

Personally, in derby we have a saying for people with mouth's like yours... "I did not hit you, I simply high fived your face."

You need to learn how to talk to people, present things to people in a better manner, and put your astounding understanding of the English Vernacular to better use being polite and respectful.

Being blunt,opinionated, well read and educated is fine. I am the same way, obviously.. but it does NOT give you the right to be an a$%hole.

Your obviously on the defensive about something..or perhaps that is your normal manner of conducting yourself..I dunno.

I personally have no use for disrespectful, defensive people..


Take care..


----------



## Nela (Jun 28, 2010)

I think Daeny just came to the realization that bunnies are not her type of pet. It's unfortunate that they need be rehomed, but do remember that at least she is looking to rehome them and not dump them out in a forest or something. Sure, some will think she maybe shouldn't have gotten them in the first place. Sometimes, you just don't realize things until you have them in your home. I honestly think bunnies are not for everyone and okay, it's best to try and avoid rehoming bunnies but at the same time, they should be okay if they find a good home now. I agree that maybe Daeny had a bit of an attitude and felt quite defensive, and she must have her reasons for it.

However, lets not make it personal. Lets just keep these bunnies in mind. Is anyone interested in them at all? Have they been rehomed?

Honestly, I wish these two buns a good home. I would like to say to Daeny, thank you for doing this and wanting more for them. All too often, people choose to dump them in shelters or in the wild. At least you are willing to look for a home for themyourself. 

Hopefully these two bunners will have a good family very soon


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 28, 2010)

*Nela wrote: *


> I think Daeny just came to the realization that bunnies are not her type of pet. It's unfortunate that they need be rehomed, but do remember that at least she is looking to rehome them and not dump them out in a forest or something. Sure, some will think she maybe shouldn't have gotten them in the first place. Sometimes, you just don't realize things until you have them in your home. I honestly think bunnies are not for everyone and okay, it's best to try and avoid rehoming bunnies but at the same time, they should be okay if they find a good home now. I agree that maybe Daeny had a bit of an attitude and felt quite defensive, and she must have her reasons for it.
> 
> However, lets not make it personal. Lets just keep these bunnies in mind. Is anyone interested in them at all? Have they been rehomed?
> 
> ...



Thank you, finally someone who doesn't wish to insult me in some way or another. 

I want them gone so quickly because I am going on vacation for a week (and then again for a week a few days after that first vacation) and they would be left in the hands of my neighbor who has never cared for rabbits before an who I do not trust to take good care of them. 

I've had only one person interested in them on CL, several people who said they would've taken them in a heartbeat on the cornsnake forum if they didn't live so far away, and nobody on here. I'd be willing to see them go for free to anyone on here who wants them and is able to pick them up.

Edited by moderator as some things referenced had already been pulled and other stuff was not needed.

Good luck getting them rehomed.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 28, 2010)

I do totally agree with Nela. You can research etc before you get a pet but you cannot know for sure that the pet is for you until you live with it and love it 24/7.

And I also understand why you were immediately defensive, Daenerys- after the breeding thread, I'm not surprised that you were immediately defensive and expecting the worst from this thread.

However I do understand everyone else's points too, and have those views personal to me as well.

Daenerys mind is made up, and whether we agree with it or not, what we need to do is help her get the best home for her rabbits, for the rabbit's sake. That is why she posted in the first place.

Jen


----------



## Pipp (Jun 28, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> Thank you, finally someone who doesn't wish to insult me in some way or another.


Actually, I'd guess that she probably did wish to insult you, but 1) she's too polite, and 2) as Nela, AngieLuv, Jen and others noted, it doesn't do the rabbits any good. 

I had a post written right after your first one, but unfortunately my computer decided to stop loading most of the web sites I've been trying to access, but maybe that was a good thing. I've decided to post some of it anyway. 

You've gone from wanting to breed your girl to saying you're going to spay her, to now giving up both rabbits because you don't want to clean up after them. Which you wouldn't have to do if you spayed/neutered them. 

It should be stressed that rabbits get hormonal when they've reached the human equivalent of the 'terrible teens' and not spayed or neutered. That's why they're pooing and peeing everywhere. And I'm sure they're edgy if not flat out cranky. However, they do get over it in a few months and go back to being clean and friendly -- sooner if they're fixed.

You said you had all those people wanting the babies you were going to breed. Here's hoping for the sake of the poor bunnies they'll come through now -- if they existed. 

There are not enough homes for rabbits. Period. Even if you do manage to rehome these two, two more somewhere else will suffer the consequences. 

I have to say I agree with Goingbacktocali/Zin's post as well.I'm usually very quick to support people who feel they need to rehome their pets, even if its because they simply don't like them. But you're coming off looking like a child who should have stuck with dolls. 

I hope they find good homes, and I hope people realize this isn't a failing on the part of the rabbits. 

I also have to STRONGLY advice/recommend/request that you put any rehoming fees towards a spay and neuter. Have it paid to a vet. 



sas


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank You Sass and Zin!

Susan


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank You Sas


----------



## Pipp (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry, I meant to close this thread to all responses with the exception of people interested in taking in these rabbits. 

I'll be deleting any other posts. 


sas


----------



## Fancy77 (Jun 28, 2010)

Good luck!!! you have very cute buns


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't understand why everyone feels the need to come on here and personally attack me. And I don't know what all you guys are talking about with the breeding of my rabbits. I never wanted to breed my rabbits, it was a friend of mine who wanted to borrow Basil to breed with her rabbit. After the breeding thread I discussed everything you guys told me with her and she decided she did not want to risk it and was getting her girl spayed. Honestly, if you're going to say something like that, make sure its true first. 

Anyways, if nobody is going to take my rabbits I guess its left to CL.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 28, 2010)

Is it really down to either RO or CL? Here we have many sites where people advertise their pups/kits or family pets that need new loving homes. I may be off the mark here but I didn't think CL was a nice place at all, and definately not for those much loved pets, just from the many stories I've heard.

Have you spoken to any shelters? Or tried to find any adverts from people looking for a rabbit? There are many I have seen over the years of people looking for one.

Jen


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 28, 2010)

Well I have never sold any of my pets before and the only place I knew of was CL and since I want them to go before I leave for vacation, I am trying to find a home or homes as quick as possible. Someone on here pointed me to ebay classifieds so there is now an ad on there as well.


----------



## Nela (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with everyone actually, just trying to stay positive It's a new thing I'm trying lol.

My only other advice would be:

Please don't rush to rehome them though. You'd be better off surrendering them than rushing and risking rehoming them with the wrong people. Please consider it if it comes down to that.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 28, 2010)

I know. This thread has exploded. It was asked to please leave the debating and concentrate on getting these bunnies rehomed.

So here's hoping people will listen this time.

Daenerys- The decision is made. You want to rehome your buns and r trying 2 do so in the best way. Good for you. I would dfinately contact your local shelter. If youneed to rehome these buns so quickly, then I think a shelter is the best way, because they can take the time to find a good home, as sometimes it does take a while.

Good luck

Jen


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 28, 2010)

LOCKING THIS THREAD PENDING MODERATOR DISCUSSION (and yeah - I'm yelling).

If anyone wants these rabbits- please contact the original poster.

If anyone wants to express their opinions - fine - but this thread is locked and the blog will be locked if the arguing continues.

Too many moderators are wasting too much of our time on this.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's a very useful post from the Blog that should also be here... *

TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Have you tried getting on a waiting list for Midwest Rabbit Rescue and Rehome? Perhaps a transport could be arranged? Is a member able to call up nearby rescues in the *NC* vicinity? What about *3 Bunnies* that I believe *JadeIcing* may have connections with? yes/no? http://www.3bunnies.org/understanding.htm
> 
> I'm going to type links in here as best as possible. Hope that it's okay. (dear mods; please do delete if you feel the links aren't helping with the *rehome needy* situation that Basil and Genevieve are facing). ?Basil and Parsley? Will type with arthritic fingers in case it will save _your _research time... *we all get so busy* ... even a 50-something dinosaur with health concerns, rescue focus, a granddaughter, and a dozen + bunnies, 2 less-abled buns and four other special needs' furry family and sanctuary, gets busy ;-) in addition to housecleaning, groceries, vaccuming and litter pans.
> 
> ...


----------

